# the biggest, baddest, bestest race in Menlo Park



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

yup! it's the Tri-Flow Menlo Park Grand Prix p/b Hawk Relay this Sunday, March 8th from 9:00am to 6:00pm. 

come out and cheer/heckle, take photos, race, wander through the expo. it'll be a super-fun day for everyone. we've got 600 athletes registered already. all of the men's fields are sold out except the geezers and the uber-geezers. the Elite men and women will be highlighted from 10:50am to 1:10pm. 

we're also having a short memorial for fallen cyclists, Matt Peterson and Kristy Gough at 11:50 so plan to ride a silent lap in honor of our lost friends.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Any one here registered for the race? Speak up, so we all know who to root for! 

Is there a safe bike route out to the event?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

you could take Marsh Rd out to the course.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd be interested, however I would need a major operation to qualify..


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Dinosaur said:


> I'd be interested, however I would need a major operation to qualify..


A major operation? You realize there are 8 different races. And five of them are for men.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*I did not see that*



velogirl said:


> A major operation? You realize there are 8 different races. And five of them are for men.



I can call my doctor and cancel now.

For info- I bought my first road bike in Menlo Park at a bike shop that has long been closed. The year was 1962. It was a Bianchi. I was in the Marine Corps stationed at Moffett Field and rode it when I visited my parents who lived in Palo Alto. I lived in the Menlo Park-Palo Alto-San Jose area from 1949 to 1990. 


Hope all goes well. I saw the roadside memorial on Stevens Canyon Rd when I was riding in the area back in Sept. I was house sitting for my son who lives in San Jose.

I clicked on your post as I saw Menlo Park.


----------



## cyclelicious (Aug 28, 2005)

*Menlo Park crit photos*

Lorri, you did an outstanding job putting this event together. Feel free to use any of my photos for use at Velogirls. Here's a sampler -- click through to see more. I still have more photos to upload -- hopefully Tuesday night.


----------

